
Installing Xen On CentOS 5.2 (i386) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-xen-on-centos-5.2-i386
======
tdavis
Oh Xen, how I love thee! If you're ever lucky enough to find yourself as a
customer of Softlayer, check out the Virtualization forum; I have a nice
tutorial there on getting Xen setup and running pretty quickly on their dual
networks.

